# Do the 2 way radio's work in Northern Ontario?



## jpichey (Jul 14, 2007)

We are heading up in a few weeks and we wondering if the 2 way radios worked so far up north? I was not sure if they worked on their own radio waves or needed existing waves from towers.

Thanks, :beer: :jammin:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

No towers needed. Range will be limited.


----------



## alan (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi. I used my marine radio on LOTWs and i got a rsponse. try it the further you get away and see how far it reaches.


----------



## short fuse (Sep 14, 2007)

i watched that show "ice road truckers" and they use vhf radios in the semi's hauling freight across the ice road. wheather conditions play a big part in your reception. they should work for a few miles anyways.


----------

